# GTO tailights



## 1goatofwax (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello-----this site is awesome....
Does anyone have a picture of their 04-06 gto with LED Euro chrome taillights installed? I found these at 
Headlights / Tail Lights - Octane Motorsports

03-06 04 05 Pontiac GTO LED Euro Taillights - Chrome 
SDT-LT-GTO03CLED-DP 
$196.00 
What do you guys think?


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

RICE! Don't waste the money on those, The DEPO's with the darker lense look good see my sig.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LED tails don't match anything else on our car. I would rather get 06 tails or tint the 04/05s.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

just say no. not to mention that if you pay cheap money, you're going to get cheap parts


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*I like these 










But I question the build quality because of the fine particles i see inside of it.*


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *I like these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want something like that get Monaro or 06 tail lights...


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

Zrocket said:


> If you want something like that get Monaro or 06 tail lights...


I like those because they look exactly like the 06 ones but w/o the chrome on the inside of the brake light. I tried tinting mine with 35% static tint to lessen the chrome effect, but it blacked it out. I probably wouldn't get those, but i do like the idea not knowing the quality.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I NiteShaded mine really dark. I'll get my nice camera out and take a pick of it at night. I already have a few good day shots. They are very bright and I would say I'm at about 35% or darker with as many coats as I did.


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

Zrocket said:


> If you want something like that get Monaro or 06 tail lights...


But where to get Monaro lights? I won't even go into the scarcity or price of OEM lights...


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

Rauq said:


> But where to get Monaro lights? I won't even go into the scarcity or price of OEM lights...


JHP sells the Monaro lights, but they are pricey......


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Nightshaded mine a few weeks ago. Their pretty dark, with the white circles left un tinited. I love the way they look.


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

nice job Falco, that exactly wht i would do, it looks sick.

fellas, gto is a muscle car, not a rice rocket, so stick to stock headlights, dnt put that gay ass led ****, its insulting.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Was just a spam post to sell lights.


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

*DEPO Tails*

I got the Depo tails. I really like them. The only difference I can tell between them and the stock 06 tails is they turn signal and reverse lamps are switched and they have that waffle-shape distortions in the two smaller lamps. Fit and finish was as good as stock as far as the install went, they came with lights, totally plug and go. They've held up just as well so far too.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> Nightshaded mine a few weeks ago. Their pretty dark, with the white circles left un tinited. I love the way they look.


I like it. I was thinking of re-doing mine but I want to keep the flahers blacked and only white for the reverse lights. It is a PITA with tinted reverse lights and tinted windows at night.


----------



## CzyKats44 (Aug 8, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> LED tails don't match anything else on our car. I would rather get 06 tails or tint the 04/05s.


2 light coats of VHT Niteshades really makes a huge difference!!

I've done it on other cars and will be tinting mine here soon.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

CzyKats44 said:


> 2 light coats of VHT Niteshades really makes a huge difference!!
> 
> I've done it on other cars and will be tinting mine here soon.


It is cake on this car. Just remember to remove the spoiler and do the 3rd brake light as well. Also don't pull hard on the tails you you will break the plasic tabs. I snapped one but the tail holds just fine but who wants to break it if it can be avoilded.


----------



## brian (Sep 12, 2010)

*2004 gto tail lights*

i cant find used tail lights for my 2004 gto i want 2006 ones


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

*Depo Tails (almost)= 06 Tails*



brian said:


> i cant find used tail lights for my 2004 gto i want 2006 ones


If you're not too particular the Depo tails I have on my 04 are almost exactly the same as the 06 tails. The only difference is the reverse and blinker lights are switched and have that waffle lens over them. The only people that would notice the difference is people who have looked for 06 tails. Great fit and finish and they work just fine for me. I have pics and a short write up on them in my Fleabay Heads and Tails thread if you wanna head over there

http://www.gtoforum.com/f42/fleabay-heads-tails-28487/


----------

